# P30 - Please sell me!



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

I've owned H&K over the years. Dropped them several years ago because their service was terrible, but I can't stop looking at the P30.

Someone tell me why I should run out a buy one, or save my dough for another day.

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

_THE MOST ERGONOMIC PISTOL KNOWN TO MAN!!!!!!

Except for the Walther PPQ which costs half as much and has a better trigger and a standard mag release (M2 Version) but what do I know, I only have two P30's.
_


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK...

Now that that's out of my system.

I have to P30 "S" variants, meaning that they have a thumb safety. I have a LS in LEM and a V3 (Double/Single Action) 

If I were to buy another P30, or could only have one P30, it would be a Light LEM minus the thumb safety.

The P30 is one solid pistol, accurate and ultra reliable. It's got a nice size to it. Not too big, not too small. 15rds of 9mm. 



The major drawbacks are that the mags run about $60 a pop and the factory sights are IMHO garbage. I really like mine, particularly the Light LEM variant. 

But for the cost there are other "more reasonable" options. Such as a Glock, M&P, or PPQ + $$$ left over for ammo and more magazines.


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had a P30S 9mm (DA/SA) for several years now---shoot one---you'll want one!


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Because Jack Bauer is using it in the new season of 24! 

No, seriously, because it is possibly the most reliable and most ergonomic pistol out there. It's basically a USP with the ergonomics of a P2000. Why you think so many law enforcement agencies in Europe buying this gun in large quantities right now? These guns are made to work in every extreme situation. super reliable and very high quality. I'm considering to buy one myself. But not really cheap....


----------



## omahaoutdoors (Aug 19, 2014)

Feels and looks great. Ended up cerakoting one of my P30s to olive drab green.


----------

